# ADHD, TL072 vs TL082



## irvmuller (Sep 12, 2020)

So, the ADHD calls for TL082 and I just realized I accidentally ordered the 72 and don’t have 82 on hand. Any major differences? Issues with going with the 72?


----------



## Nostradoomus (Sep 12, 2020)

Nah use the 72, it’ll be fine.


----------



## BurntFingers (Sep 12, 2020)

82s are rejected 72s due to a higher noise floor so using a tl072 is often a better idea.


----------



## Chuck D. Bones (Sep 12, 2020)

TL072s are quieter, TL082s are cheaper.


----------



## Paradox916 (Nov 22, 2020)

I think I might swap out the 82 for 72 since I used IC socket. I’m really liking this forum!


----------



## Chuck D. Bones (Nov 22, 2020)

While you're at it, try some other dual opamps such as LM833, NE5532, NJM2068, NJM4558, CA3240, CA3260.  The last two will definitely have a different tone from the rest.


----------



## spi (Nov 23, 2020)

Since we're talking op-amp substitutions, I'm wondering if anyone has tried 4558s in circuits that use 4580s?

I have a Disarray board ready to build, but I realized I don't have 4580s.  I thought I had some but it turns out they are 4558s.

I don't doubt they will work, just wondering if I'd be missing out on some mojo that only 4580s provide or some such?


----------



## Chuck D. Bones (Nov 23, 2020)

Like the OCD, the Riot drives the opamp to saturation so different opamps can sound different.  How different?  Try it and find out.


----------



## spi (Nov 23, 2020)

Yeah, I suppose I can build it with socketed 4558s and try the 4580s in the future when I can obtain some.


----------

